# Canning vs Freezing Butternut Squash Soup



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I got a GREAT deal on butternut squash and made some of my new favorite soup. I made a bunch of it. Actually, I made a ton of it and it's currently filling my stock pot, dutch oven, 3 different size pots and my "potato salad" bowl (which is HUGE). In other words, I have a lot of soup. I thought I'd can it, but now I realize, I don't know how.

I use the hot water canning method, how would I go about canning some butternut squash soup that I made. How long in the hot water bath? 20 minutes? An inch of headspace?

Or would it be easier to just freeze it? If I freeze it, in containers or plastic bags frozen flat?

Hmmm, why didn't I think of this before I bought the squash?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Freezing it would sure be easier, if you have the freezer space. Then it'd be easy to take out one container as needed. But you could do it in bags, too, to save space (and if you need the storage containers for other stuff). To fill, line a large measuring cup with the bag and ladle the soup in. Once they're frozen flat, you can store the bags upright, like records. OR you can pour it into the containers and freeze, then, when it's frozen, pop it gently out of the containers and put the resulting "brick" into a plastic storage bag.

HTH. Yum! You'll enjoy this soup all winter long!
~Nick


----------

